# Belvita biscuits



## Mark Parrott (Feb 27, 2016)

Has anyone here successfully had Belvita biscuits without spiking? Haven't had any since diagnosis but according to the t.v. ad, they have slow releasing carbs.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 27, 2016)

I've looked at them but never dared.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2016)

I was extremely sceptical about these when they first came out - but I discovered that, for me at least, they really do work very well!  I wouldn't really recommend having four at once like the packs imply (they are about 8.5g carbs each) but they do seem to release slowly  I often have one if my levels just need a top up for an hour or so before a meal


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 27, 2016)

I have tried & found them good.  A bit like porridge slow release


----------



## Cleo (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm always sceptical of the claims these products make BUT  I have to say , they work for me.  I only have 2 at a time though - anything more than that and everything goes pear shaped !.  I'm pregnant right now and I'm finding that they help keep me steady late morning / before lunch and  they worked well in my last pregnancy as well BUT no more than 2


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 28, 2016)

I might get some for when I'm in a rush in the morning. I'll avoid the jam ones though.


----------



## sarahewitt (Jun 8, 2016)

I got them initially for when I am walking - when my sugar drops fast I found that two jelly babies and one biscuit picks me up for an hour or two
But now I have stabalised and experimenting more I get a better effect from home made snacks - I make apricot, pumpkin and sunflower seed flapjack - reduced sugar. I freeze it and take a couple pieces whenever I go walking


----------



## zuludog (Jun 9, 2016)

This reminds me of a tale from years ago, before I was diagnosed. One of my hillwalking mates, also non - diabetic used to make his own biscuits -cum - flapjacks from all sorts of things - wholemeal flour, soya flour, oats, assorted chopped apricots, dried fruit, nuts & seeds, chopped dates, a bit of spice, sometimes a small amount of syrup or sugar, and so on, depending on what he had available at the time
Then he baked them quite hard so they had a longish shelf life and did not disintegrate when carried in a rucsac for several days. They were, he said "not for frivolous eating"


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 9, 2016)

They are very good if you over sleep and miss breakfast (erm............not me you understand but I do know people who do it dead regular. Honest I do) and they do actually release slowly and fairly evenly. I am a little bit unsure about some of the flavours. Turnip and rioja seems a bit weird to me. The dark biscuit ones though are pretty 'avin it.


----------



## auntiejude (Jun 9, 2016)

I have found that oats are one of the worst things for me - even plain porridge sends my BG sky high. So I'm in the 'not even considered it' camp.


----------

